# The New Journey Book



## Bob White (Sep 4, 2011)

[FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica][h=1][/h][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]In the last ten years, many things have changed in kenpo. This new book will focus on our leaders who are involved in making kenpo better and contributing to their communities.This second edition isnt about our founding fathers who established kenpo in the 60s and 70s. We are grateful for their contributions and they were acknowledged in the first Journey book. This second Journey book is about who is moving kenpo forward today and being in service to our art. In addition to including Kenpo leaders who reside in the United States, we are excited to include Honorees from other countries. For nearly three decades, Ed Parker worked tirelessly to promote our art, and as a result, we have some great martial artists worldwide. Ireland and Chile are excellent examples of Ed Parker`s influence. 
This book would not have credibility without Tom Bleecker overseeing it. His major contributions throughout the years have had a tremendous impact on kenpo. After 50 years in kenpo, he still gets on the mat and trains. The Tribute he promoted in 1988 before Ed Parker`s death gave many of us a chance to show our love and respect for our founder. The original Journey has given many people a chance to learn something about our art and the men who teach it. Tom Bleecker was responsible for that and he is publishing this new book. As was the case with the first Journey book, this second edition will take considerable work. Good things often take a lot of work. This will be an ongoing process, and updates will be posted. 
Bob White 




[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]  [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica][FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]
[/FONT] 
[/FONT]


----------



## vishalshukla (Jan 4, 2012)

The cover for the new International Journey book has been completed and is shown below. 

The cover was designed by Julian McDermott, one of Eddie Downey's Black  Belts in Ireland and of course the book is being written by Tom  Bleecker. 

More information can be found onhttp://www.theinternationaljourney.com/Home_Page.php 

The book is scheduled to be released at the Bob White Invitational in March  http://www.bobwhiteinvitational.com 

Regards, 
Vishal


----------



## Bob White (Jan 25, 2012)

The International Journey is now available for pre-order at www.theinternationaljourney.com 
The book will be released at our event March 23rd and 24th in Huntington Beach, Ca. www.bobwhiteinvitational.com 
Respectfully,
Bob White


----------



## Bob White (Feb 29, 2012)

We also have The International Journey available on our website www.bwkenpo.com We are very pleased that we will have 17 of the Honorees present at our event www.bobwhiteinvitational.com Looks like another great year for kenpo.
Respectfully,
Bob White


----------



## Bob White (Mar 19, 2012)

[h=6] 
[/h][h=6]The International Journey will be completed this Thursday and will be released at our banquet Friday night. The books will be available Friday night and all day Saturday at the tournament. For those of you that have pre-orderd you can pick up your books or we will ship after the weekend. You can order at our website at www.bwkenpo.com
The "Limited Edition", hard cover will not be ready until the first part of April. I hope to see you this next weekend.[/h]


----------



## Bob White (May 1, 2012)

The International Journey was released here in Ireland this last weekend at Eddie Downey's EKKA Camp. It has been very well received. Many of the Honorees were present including the author Tom Bleecker. We leave tomorrow morning for Holland and the book will make it's debut at the International Karate Championshipss. Many of the Honorees will be at the event and it should be a great week for kenpo.


----------

